# Flecthings.... long or short vanes???



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a question?? I was wondering what everybody out there shoots for length of vanes for there whitetail hunting set up.??

Thanks,
B.L.Z.A four


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

5 in but i shoot fingers and a longbow, im sure you could go shorter with a release and do better


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I shoot 4 inch vanes with my compound only because i havnt gotten around to putting quik spin blazers on. With these fletchings, your able to pick up some speed and the arrow stabilizes much quicker in flight


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

2" blazers here


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

depends what you r going to use them for.....if you are going to just shoot at tournament will field tips then you would probably want a smaller fletching.....but if you are going to use them for hunting and practicing then you would probably want a bigger fletching to control the broadhead better..... :beer:


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

I use blazers all year. Shoot 3D and hunt with the same vanes. I use compact broadheads and have no issue with arrow flight, in fact they fly better than I shoot most of the time!


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

2" Blazers. Carbon Express Maxima Hunters.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I use 5" for several reasons.

Stability...... I shoot fingers and large fixed broadheads.

Visibility...... I want to see where my arrow is going and larger vanes/feathers make them easier to see in flight and to find after the shot.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

2" blazers, for 3-D, 300, and hunting. haven't had any issues with them they will steer a big fixed blade, as well as mechanicals


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

2" Blazers with all my bows...


----------

